

The 10-Year-Old Inventor and the World’s Cutest Patent Drawing - quaffapint
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/05/owen-nannarone/

======
sp332
This kid's projects are cool, and I wish the author wasn't so condescending.

